# The coolest stuff



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

...and here you are, with such a vague title how could you resist. I'm starting this thread for two reasons; I'm bored at work, and I strongly dislike all current threads on the mtbr dj forum. so this thread will highlight the stuff I parts that I want and like. I'll try not to repeat stuff that has been posted before but I can't promise anything.

so here we go

g-sport front hub 20mm mtb mod:

So I read this on tonicfabs' blog a while back and though it was awesome. there are basically no companies making a brakeless front 20mm hub (except profile), so the 
solution, modify your own.

g-sport conversion

NS fork:

while looking on BTI for a rigid fork I stumbled upon the new NS fork, looks pretty awesome/light/strong.

https://gewichtsfetischisten.de/english/index.php/2007/09/01/ns-bikes-rigid-fork-eurobike-2007/
Primo Stricker pedals:

Truth be told, I don't like many of the products that come out of primo. that is, everything besides their pedals and tires. the stricker pedals are just a update to the loved, tried, and true tenderizer pedals made to josh strickers' specs. what updates you might ask, they are lighter (they cut away some unneeded material), and a thinner profile. they still have the great concave shape and other loved design features of the orig tenderizer. the are available in mag or Al and sealed or loose ball.

https://www.albes.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2008

wtb street/dirt tires

Found these tires when checking out the new 08 jamis kromo (26in cromo single speed dj bike). I'm also not a big fan of WTB, I just don't usually see much innovation out of them, but the Graffiti series of tires offered me a pleasant surprise. they have the knobbie DJ tire, the UK, with flat knobs that look like they would grip in the corners nicely but roll great on street and park. while the SF looks to be a straight forward street tire. Id love to rock a sf rear and uk front to see how it works in practice. They look to be made with a nice sticky compound and will also be available in both folding and wire bead versions

WTB Graffiti uk (ultimate combat) 
WTB Graffiti sf (street fighter) 

solid bars:

solid is a bmx company that offers tons of no compromise products. They also have some unadvertised MTB offerings that can be viewed on here. they're bars are a straight forward cro-mo bar, with a 22.2 clamp dia, and are straight guage for the full length. I looked into these bars when needing a replacement for my awesome, yet, bent gusset open prison bars. on a side note: the gusset bars are great, have a 2 year warranty and are super light, but I took a few hard crashes on them and low and behold the light weight bars bent. back on topic, I couldn't find any info on the solid bars so I emailed solid and got (like everything else they do) a simple and straight forward answer.
"I still have some in black, clear and white. They are
2" rise, 12 degree back, 2 degree up. 7/8" all the
way and full cromoly. They are $40.
Aaron"









https://www.solidbmx.com/

fly cranks:

I've loved these cranks since they came out but there was a problem with the crank arm cracking at the pedal boss. according to fly, there was a problem with the first batch.

"What we were trying to say is that SOME of the cranks of the first batch had a not deep enough welding job on the pedal boss. When I said 1st. batch, I meant the first production. That was more than 1 YEAR AGO (after the shipping time, distributors received them on November 2006). But, once again, it only made broke about 7% of them. The next productions were ok."

I saw a few sets of these break in person but now that I know they are solid and still have a great warranty, maybe they'll be next on my list.

tree light splined sprocket:

Awesome engineering, I want it! thats all I have to say about that.

brake lever:

I only know of one company that makes a v-brake lever that I like, but I haven't gotten it yet. do you know of any lever that meet my requirements?

my requirements:
v-brake pull
two finger length lever or odyssey medium style lever
flat back of lever so that it doesn't cut into my knuckle

here is the only lever that I know of that fits that description 
https://www.tektro.com/02products/13313a.php

nicks fork:

so I live in Chicago, and although I don't have any mountains to ride there are some perks. some of which include a bunch of awesome skate parks, DJ's in the city, awesome street, an awesome bmx scene, and Sram being based here. The last fact means that I get to see some awesome concoctions from guys who work there. Nick made this awesome argyle franken-fork. 
basically here is a simplified parts list:
Argyle lowers
Pike uppers ( that means they are made of AL instead of steel IE: lighter weight)
Reba air u-turn internals ( that means light weight air plus 85mm-115mm adjustability)

sinister build of the week










so what do you think? discuss !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Good thread, very interesting.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thumbs up for thread!!!
I was also a bit bored with these threads in urban/DJ/park forum but this is interesting. keep it going

p.s. just watch out for your boss, you don't want to get caught posting on mtbr instead of doing your job :madman: 

peace,
Teo


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

If you're looking for a v-brake lever to be run with a bb7/bb5, I have run ODY's BMX levers with them, while certain styles made it feel a bit mushy, I never felt like I didnt have enough power. FYI, I've ran all styles ody monolever with a bb7 (short, long, medium, trigger), I have to say, the short felt the best. Trigger coming in last.

Anyhow, some people also will run the bb7 "road" caliper which was designed with a shorter cable throw (which is coincidentally what U brakes take as well), this allows them to use BMX levers with their bb7's without compromissing much lever feel. I myself have yet to feel one, or know of someone personally who has done this.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

nope I run v-brakes,

in the running for brake levers,

paul $45 
that tektro i mentioned earlier $9

Here is something else that I thought might be nice to promote: interMTB

yes I'll come out and say it, " we NEED another social networking site". but this is a little different, interMTB is just for mountain bikers, post up rides, events, news, your bike, your pics. tell me if I'm wrong but It looks like a lot of riders from cali are on interMTB but it doesn't look like its used as much as it could be. I think its a good tool for mountain bikers to connect (time to get all warm and fuzzy)

so tell me what you think:
-do you know it
-do you use it
-do you hate it/love it/ or are you wholly indifferent

oh, and a link might be helpful http://intermtb.com/


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

interMTB, I don't realy like it but for sure I don't hate it, it's OK

cully your been uploading lately


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

cool info dude. I'l lcheck that website as soon as I've got the time to. Got tons of homework... The only thing I didnt realise was that the NS rigid fork was for 10mm axles...wtf is that about...But yeah seems pretty awsome for a rigid. 10mm is just not my thing though...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I set up a Road BB7 with a BMX lever for a friend. He says it didn't have any power... but he really didn't give it enough time to break in.

Paul levers are sweet, but just grab the Tektro. Cheapie. You won't feel bad when you bust it up.

Pike uppers also let you get the lower A2C height. There's less crown drop at the price of reduced downtube clearance (if that's a problem).

The G-sport mod is cool, I've seen a couple.

I didn't really like the tall profile of the Tenderizer pedals, the Strickers look to be money though.

I've seen the NS fork in the catalog, but haven't heard much else about it.

I'm not a fan of WTB tires... but their saddles work for me. The wheels are light and pretty burly too. Maybe I'll give the tires another go.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

whats everyone talking about with BMX leavers and disc brakes...

when i went singlespeed i chucked on a snafu c-leaver to use with my hayes mechs and i honestly dont feel any difference except one is smaller and nicer.


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was thinking of checking out Paul lever also. I just got a tektro from a pair I bought and it slips from time to time. Not to bad but probably the next thing I will pick up, or the nicer tektro.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I have the stricker pedals and they are really nice... They are basically Super Tenderizers with some machining to lighten them up. They also redesigned the pins, these actually have allen heads and can be replaced. I got the unsealed aluminum version. Magnesium wears out too fast for me, and I wear out the cages well before the bearings. (most of the time) That is why I opted for the unsealed.

I was thinking of getting a Oddy Monolever too. I used them all the time on my 20" but haven't tried them with Discs. 
I looked at the Paul lever, but I can't bring myslef to spend that on it when I know it is only a matter of time before I destroy it. I already bent my Avid FR-5 lever that came on my Xenia. It's still doing the job though, still can't make up my mind on a replacement...

This a good thread BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

do you have to buy the solid bars directly from them or how else are they avaliable
do they make any other mtb parts


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Sinister! Do you not have a chain tensiner? How is that working out on the vert drop outs?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bmxracer_2 said:


> Nice Sinister! Do you not have a chain tensiner? How is that working out on the vert drop outs?


Those are sliding drops. allows you to tension the chain.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> do you have to buy the solid bars directly from them or how else are they avaliable do they make any other mtb parts


-The only mountain bike specific component I know they make are these handle bars
- I only know to get them directly from solid but any shop that deals with solid can probably order these from solid for you. 
Solid does make some other parts that would be great on you MTB (but were originally designed for BMX)

Their stem is straight forward, light enough and solid (pardon the pun)









Their head set is the stuff of legends, with roller bearings and full cro-mo cups these things are strong, smooth, basically indestructible, and hard to come by due to a lawsuit from dia-comp regarding their " integrated locking upper mechanism ". but these can still be had through dans comp and presumably (as solid's site suggests) through them directly. Truth be told I would not really want to run a solid headset for the top and bottom. I think they make the perfect bottom cup, and another legand in the Headset market makes the perfect top cup, Chris King. so split the price with your friend, buy an extra bottom race for the solid and an extra top race for the king and you'll have the best headset in the world, In my humble opinion. if you haven't been forced to go integrated.











ETBA said:


> I was thinking of getting a Oddy Monolever too. I used them all the time on my 20" but haven't tried them with Discs.
> I looked at the Paul lever, but I can't bring myslef to spend that on it when I know it is only a matter of time before I destroy it.





bbrz4 said:


> whats everyone talking about with BMX leavers and disc brakes...
> 
> when i went singlespeed i chucked on a snafu c-leaver to use with my hayes mechs and i honestly dont feel any difference except one is smaller and nicer.


I have the same feeling about the paul lever, too much bling. sadly I haven't gotten myself to try the v-brake bmx lever combo, but from every thing I've heard from years in bike shops and riding, the pull ratio is different for different brakes here is how I understand the split.
-bmx (990 style), canti, road

-mechanical disk, v-brake

there is also an adapter that was originally designed for using canti lever with v-brakes when v-brakes first came out, maybe this is something else that I could try with the bmx levers.

the adapter is called the travel agent, and while searching for it, I just found there is a inline version that may be the best solution for this application.









So there is my update for now, thanks for all the praise regarding this thread, and feel free to add any new products that are truly innovative to this thread.

Thanks,
Cully


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

that picture of the bike with the solid bars, does anyone have a clue what frame that is?


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> that picture of the bike with the solid bars, does anyone have a clue what frame that is?


That's a Union-street Molly Maguire its 24" specific, 110 spacing, spanish bb, traditional headset, 990 style brakes

here's a link to the thread I saw that bike in

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299171

I have the 26" version the Working Class Hero everything is the same except for 26" wheels and v brakes


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah ok dude thanks for the info! seems like 26 would be a better option though.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh yeah by the way where can I find some information and prices bout that Tonic WCH?

Thanks!


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey I don't have a lot of time so I just skimmed the reading. I caught on to something about V brakes and mushy brakes, something along those lines. There are two types of brake cables, one has stretch and the other has almost none. I don't remember what they are called, but I do know that they feel very different and are made specifically for V brakes or U brakes.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> oh yeah by the way where can I find some information and prices bout that Tonic WCH?
> 
> Thanks!


No problem! but first off its not a tonic its a Union street http://www.unionstreetbikes.com/ and they are not cheep. You've got to email lee to get pricing on them, and I don't know what they have left.
here is the thread about mine
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=307902



Waiting for RAD 2 said:


> Hey I don't have a lot of time so I just skimmed the reading. I caught on to something about V brakes and mushy brakes, something along those lines. There are two types of brake cables, one has stretch and the other has almost none. I don't remember what they are called, but I do know that they feel very different and are made specifically for V brakes or U brakes.


we weren't referring to cables but there is a difference between compressionless housing and traditional brake cable housing. but that difference isn't specific to v-brake/u-brakes. I personally use a Odyssey linear cable so i can spin the bars without much change in braking feel.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The travel agent makes brakes feel like poop.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

That interMTB site is kinda cool.

Check out this WTP!!!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oh hey, sick thread Cully, reminds me a bit of my "beef with weight weenies" thread... Great stuff, I'll have to add some of my favs when I get a chance.

I just scored a modded G-sport Marmoset 20mm about a month ago actually, just haven't had time to post anything on it on the net these past few months.

I've actually also got 2 sets of some early Solid chromo 3" rise bars too. and the headset on my Molly...
Call up Aaron at Solid. He's a Solid dude! haha.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks man, that was totatly what I was going for, I'm a bike geek through and through and wanted to bring back the "beef with weight weenies" feel that was absent from this forum. 

I'll definitely give aaron a call when I get some cash. I just dropped some money at albes for the stricker mag pedals and edwin grips, just in time for my trip to rays this weekend.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just some random stuff I like.

The Braaapanator:








bought a couple of these at a gag store in Japan... Just put it on your bar in place of your right grip and pin it! BRAAAP brap braap! It's fun to annoy other cyclists when burnin' it down the sidewalk! Heck, I even have one on some old bent bars that I can just run around with at parties like a freakin' idiot and get my gas on.

Here's a very cool clean little hub that I scored at a bike swapmeet. 32h, and SMOOTH bolt on ends. Hollow alu. axle down the middle. If I ever build up a wheel for a fork with reg 10mm drops (like Revelation, etc.) I'd use this hub in a heart-beat.

















then just thought I'd post up quick about the integrated pivotal mount:








oh so clean and simple. :thumbsup:

bars tapped 20mm X 1.5pitch for Tree bar-ends to match the Tree hybrid headset cap/bolt:

















20mm G-sport Marmoset (another level up from Profile 20mm non-disc, and cheaper too!):









and if I could post a pic I would... but thought I'd mention the new KHE MAC2 tires. under 1lb for a dedicated duece-quad street/park tire (based on their folding bead bmx tires). here's a link to a local thread about it (which has another link inside of it to a better more informative thread about it on ridemonkey): Link

Also, the new Alienation Runaway rims (click the link).
Decent weight for a street/dj rim at about 500g, cnced sidewall for consistent ability to run with rim brakes, but the best part about them is their "Center-cross" spoke lacing pattern. Similar to a G-sport Ribcage (look it up if you didn't know) where the spokes have greater triangulation reaching from one flange over to the opposite side of the rim, crossing eachother from the sides... hard for me to explain in words actually, but VERY cool IMO. I'll post up some photos of it later if I get a chance.

anyway, that's my "cool stuff" for the day.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> bars tapped 20mm X 1.5pitch for Tree bar-ends to match the Tree hybrid headset cap/bolt:


What stem is that? I like


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Im pretty sure its a KHE Relief.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

Kink makes the relief stem not KHE


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Same thing, oh well.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh ok thanks. It looked orange to me so it got my hopes up but it turns out it's just brown. I need more orange


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

TrancedGiant said:


> Oh ok thanks. It looked orange to me so it got my hopes up but it turns out it's just brown. I need more orange


yeah, it's a Kink relief.

I think Eastern makes an orange stem, the Deceptikon or something like that... not really my style, it's pretty funky looking, but light, and also orange if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

The only thing I would do is paint that little peice of the steerer tube thats visible through the stem.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> The only thing I would do is paint that little peice of the steerer tube thats visible through the stem.


yeah... but it would get all jacked up whenever I removed the stem or if I ever swapped forks back to the DJ2. I actually had a sticker on there for a short time, but it got shredded when I removed the stem.


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

If your looking for an orange stem, check out anchorfreeride.com. It a small company out of chicago and has a real nice looking stem in orange. The website is a little out of date but shoot Chip an email.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

That's pretty nice, but i think I may abandon my orange and switch to a color I can find more parts in of the same shade. Every orange part I ever see is a different shade of orange, and a bunch of different oranges would just look weird. Thanks though


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Coolest stuff

Union-Street Molly Maguire frame with V-Brakes










Solid BMX Chainwheel










Melms new fork


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Odyssey Twisted PC pedals and the Elementary v2stem!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Word.
...quality mentionables.

Here's a shot of the Alienation Runaway 24" rims I just got in.









and some S&M XLT Race cruiser 5" rise bars... just an experiment.









oh, and man, someone should post up a pic of that aero-tubing fork GMD rolled out as well, now that's definitely art rendered in metal if I've ever seen...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Axis said:


>


I REALLY dig these stems.. is there any verdict on how well they do/don't work?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I REALLY dig these stems.. is there any verdict on how well they do/don't work?


Supposed to be great. Half the world rides em.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I use that the v2 on two bikes and that **** works, and keeps working, people hae on them but that is mostly talk. best lightweight stem out.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I like'em... still got a black one up for grabs actually, with a knight watson wedge too if anyone is interested.

They've been proven for the past, what, 3 or 4 years or more now?
...and grip is actually better on an mtb riser, since there is less leverage to skid bars in the clamp. Just don't overtighten.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

is there any walkthroughs on how to mod the g sport hub thanks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

chicohigh5 said:


> is there any walkthroughs on how to mod the g sport hub thanks


you need an internal 20mm ID tube spacer (custom) to keep the bearing inner races aligned when preloading/tightening, and you'll need either two 5mm wide external 20mm ID little spacers to make the hub 110mm spacing wide (instead of the bmx 100mm), or some custom spacers to just replace the regular G-sport external axle spacers that are 5mm wider on each side, like is shown in that photo above (silver cone spacers).


----------

